# Q about CO2 setup



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I have have the regulator, Line, bubble counter and 20lbs tank bought 
the only thing I am missing is a reactor or diffuser. I know I should use as external reactor but i dont really want to do that at the moment so that leaves an internal reactor or a diffuser. 
I like this internal reactor http://www.aquariumplants.com/CarbonDoser_Internal_CO2_Reactor_p/int.htm but does it work?
As for a diffuser I am lost. I dont know what one I would use. Some seem ok but what size of a diffuser do i need for a 125. should i use 2 of them?


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

never mind I decided on a diy in tank reactor using a aqua clear 20 power head and a siphon.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Good choice. A reactor is very simple to build once you figure our the principals of what it is doing. Water is being pumped in from the top and mixed with CO2 gas. The bottom of the reactor is open to the aquarium. The gas cannot escape the chamber until it is completely dissolved into the water column. It is dissolved simply by getting blasted by the water entering the chamber. I have found that with a reactor I use MUCH less CO2.


----------

